# [SOLVED] PSU Shortage/faulty?



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm currently having an ongoing problem here. I am a entry level computer tech, but I'm having a hard time depicting what is causing my computer to infinitely reboot everytime it's trying to finish the setup on windows.

The things I have attempted this far:

1) tested with a working ram from another computer
2) tested GPU from a working computer
3) tested to see if hard drive works on another computer (works)
4) exchanged my mobo with tigerdirect same issue occurs at the same point ( windows 7 complete installation phase).
5) tested with 3 different windows7 ultimate disc (genuine) 

The only hardware that I haven't tested yet are the PSU and CPU.

However, I feel it is a faulty PSU/shortage PSU.

Here are my computer specs as a whole.

1) AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz ( temps at 45-50c)
2) HD Radeon 7850 core edition 2GB
3) Coolmax 750 watt 80plus bronze power supply (got this from an RMA when I used to have a 950 watt power :/)
4) MSI 990FXA-GD65 V2 Bios updated to the latest version
5) Coolmaster Scout ( has 3 fans)
6) 16 gigs of DDR3-1333 ram

If there's any additional information you require let me know.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Could very well be your poor quality PSU causing all the issues mentioned. 
Please post your voltages and temps from your BIOS.

What is the configuration of the RAM modules? is it 4 x 4gb etc? Have you tried with just one RAM module?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

The low quality CoolMax PSU is certainly a prime candidate.
Brand of the RAM?
Is this a new build?


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Yes I have tried with 1 ram stick in only ( that goes for the known working ram as well). And my mistake I have 2 x 2GB ram and 2 x 4GB ram and I tried all of them 1 at a time.

CPU temp currently 49c it is also very hot where I live right now :/.
Main board temp 36c
Currently I have 2GB in my computer
CPU fan 5000 RPM
CPU Frequency 200 x 16 MHz

DRam voltage is on auto currently
DRAM frequency 1333
CPU voltage on auto

CMOS time and date date is right. But the time is wrong


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Ripjaw ram for the most part it's a new build only thing that's the same is the CPU had for 3 years


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

And your voltages, 12v, 5v and 3,3v? What are they?


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

On the power supply it says:

AC input: 100-240v current: 10amps frequency:50-60Hz

DC Output: +3.3v/28a. +5v/30a <-----180 watts +12v1 through v4/18a<---- 650 watts
-12v/.8a <----- 9.6 watts. +5vsb/3a <------ 15 watts

Coolmax model: ZP-750B


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Johnny1982 was referring to the Voltages being put out ..........not what is on the PSU label. :smile:
The Bios will show that info at idle and HWMonitor can record the number while in use and under high demand.

CoolMax PSU's are made by different manufacturer's (yours is made by Sirtec) and all are poor quality making it the prime suspect.
Do you have or can you borrow a good quality 500W minimum PSU nto try?


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

No I don't have a PSU that I know is good to test but I plan to get a new PSU 750 watts from corsair I hear nothing but good things from them. All the voltages are set to auto and do not state what voltages they are running at on this mobo for some odd reason :/. I'm new to msi mobos so bare with me lol .


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Also 1 more thing to add, when I try to use the "load drivers" to try to put missing drivers it reboots it self 95% of the time. The only time I'm safe 100% from the dreaded reboot is when I'm in the bios ( been on the bios for an hour now)

All 8 CPU light are lit up blue


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

This is what we're looking for.


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Right but under PC health status I only see:

CPU temp: 47c
System temp: 34c
CPU fan speed: 4000 RPM
SYS fan1: 0 rpm
Sys fan2: 0 rpm

Nothing else is there :/










This is what I show ( with 2 less sys fans)


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*



Starlord said:


> Right but under PC health status I only see:
> 
> CPU temp: 47c
> System temp: 34c
> ...


That's strange. Try downloading HWMonitor and checking it there.


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

When I check under Hardware Monitor, It does show me the catagories for the voltages but all of them are set to "Auto" without showing me what exactly the voltages are. 

When I click on Auto it gives me a list of Voltages to choose from, and when I click on 1 ( the lowest 1 I did) it turn Auto into that Voltage I clicked on. So I reverted back to auto ( still not showing the voltage >.>)

Looks something like this lol:


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Try HWmonitor, its a 3rd party monitoring program

HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Will it work without windows?

(because I can't even get Windows installed atm lol)


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*



Starlord said:


> Will it work without windows?
> 
> (because I can't even get Windows installed atm lol)


Sorry no it runs in Windows environment


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*



Johnny1982 said:


> Sorry no it runs in Windows environment


Yeah sadly, this is a fresh install of windows ( that I can't get to fully install) so sadly, I won't be able to check the voltages to help get a better idea. 

However, like other people have said it seems more of a PSU issue than anything else. and like others have said the PSU I have is not a optimal one to use. ( it did work with the 950 watt from the same brand ( probably because I got lucky lol).

If you can/want, can you link me to PSUs that most people go for for my set up? More wattage room the better. :dance: I know Corsair is a good brand, any other brands you recommend?

Question: Can a power supply cause any parts to the computer to not run/detect? I have a feeling the power supply isn't getting to the chipset which is causing my "not getting past complete installation phase, and random reboot.

Also, when I use the Regback command all the folders show "0 bytes" not sure if this is related to the PSU or not, but it's worth noting.

Like this PSU for instance?

Corsair CX Series CP-9020061-NA 750W Power Supply - 80+ Bronze, ATX, Modular Cabling, Active PFC, Single +12V Rail, Low Noise, Trouble-free Installation at TigerDirect.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Corsair PSUs are low quality now and not recommended.

Stick with XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs.


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Corsair PSUs are low quality now and not recommended.
> 
> Stick with XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs.


Ah okay, you think you can recommend me to a particular PSU within those brands with my setup?


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Would this one be sufficient?

XFX P1-750X-XXB9 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

A 650W will be more than enough for your system.

XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> A 650W will be more than enough for your system.
> 
> XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


That's good to know, Even if I do crossfire/SLI?


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

On Monday I plan to get what you sent me ( because nothing happens during the weekend), and when I get it if it solves my issue I will update this thread accordingly. I am sure this is the issue. I basically tried everything else.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*



Starlord said:


> That's good to know, Even if I do crossfire/SLI?


Having one better GPU is better than a SLI system


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*



Johnny1982 said:


> Having one better GPU is better than a SLI system


Good thing I got this beast of a card then lol. I sure hope this fixes the issue, 2months of rmaing/ getting new parts ( I needed a new mobo anyways) and GPU. I finally got to a point and pointed the finger at the PSU. 

Crossing my fingers and hoping this is the issue. Good news out all this is a got really decent parts for my gaming rig


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Best bang for buck: XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Modular: SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Semi-Modular: SeaSonic M12II 650 SS-650AM 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Other problems that may or may not be related to the PSU:

1) when it restarts for the first time in windows setup, sometimes when it tries to reboot it it restarts almost immediately ( sometimes it falls through)

2) When first turning on the computer, it takes roughly 15-20 seconds to get to the motherboard brand screen.

3) Safe mode flickers as its attempting to get the safe mode files

4) At Windows 7 complete installation phase ( when booting up after first restart that's when it could do a "very quick reboot" after the first reboot took place. When it attempts to do the final phase of windows installation it restarts.

I know it's still a PSU issue, just thought I share more symptoms just in case it could be another issue.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

When the PSU has been replaced with a good quality unit, post back if the same symptoms persist.


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Confirmed: PSU was the issue, working rock solid now, install drivers and all that.

That's the PSU I got, Thank you Tyree!

SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Nothing wrong with seeking help =). /cheers


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*

Very good unit you got there, it will be rock solid for a long time and will take just about anything you chuck at it (within reason of course).


----------



## Starlord (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: PSU Shortage/faulty?*



greenbrucelee said:


> Very good unit you got there, it will be rock solid for a long time and will take just about anything you chuck at it (within reason of course).


I'm not PSU savvy so I don't know too much about them other than it "Powers on your computer lol".

After this adventure, I have learned alot of PSUs like what Volts/Amps/Rails/Watts actually mean and how to pick a decent PSU.

I am always learning, and I am glad I picked up additional intelligence!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad to hear your problem is resolved and thank for posting back.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad you got it solved Starlord.
Thanks for reporting back to us.


----------

